# Reasonable work load for an old Ford tractor



## timothygh71 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a 1953 Ford Jubilee tractor and I am hoping for some advice. I need to clear a few acres of trees over the next few years and I am considering a PTO driven wood chipper, but I am not sure if running the chipper several hours(10+) each week would be abusing the old Ford or not? I use the tractor for maybe an hour or 2 per week now for mowing and the occasional disc'ing. But I would hate to make the investment in a new PTO wood chipper if the machine is just too old to handle that much additional work load.

Any thoughts/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kinda depends on how BIG in dia. your chipping...bigger the tree harder on tractor/pto.


----------



## timothygh71 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lots of maple trees, but anything over 4" I would use for firewood, so I would probably only be looking to chip pine that is more than 4"s. And even the pine I would keep anything over 5-6" for camp firewood.

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Best advice I can give is to rent before buying! Those old Fords only have about 25 HP and typically, things are pretty worn and not as well built as the newer utility tractors. Most chippers will give you some guidelines as to their capability, and there's usually quite a bit of wiggle room on those specs too. Bottom line, you can run any size implement you want within reason, but the efficiency of labor goes down obviously. Renting a chipper for the tractor will give you much better insight and wisdom!


----------

